# Salaire retard, déclaration pole emploi



## Anaita (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Pour la première fois, un de mes employeurs ne m'a toujours pas déclaré sur Pajemploi... Aucune nouvelle depuis 3 jours ! 
Mais le problème, je touche un complément de pole emploi donc je dois me déclarer et envoyé mon bulletin de paie rapidement. 

Que feriez vous ?
Comment faire ? 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous avez essayer de contacter se PE ?  Il doit vous enmener son enfant lundi ? 
En espérant que c est un simple oubli de ça part ....

Vous pouvez quand même vous actualisé a pôle emploi et leur  fournir la fiche de paye plus tard


----------



## Anaita (3 Septembre 2022)

Oui j'ai envoyé un mail et un message ( l'email le 30 août comme prévu chaque mois et le message le 2 septembre) mais aucune réponse. 
Je n'aurai pas l'enfant avant un petit moment car je viens de commencer mon congés maternité. L'enfant est censé revenir quand décembre maintenant. 
Je vais attendre encore un peu.. mais bon


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Septembre 2022)

Félicitations pour futur bébé 😉
Si toujours pas de paiement et de nouvelles de ce PE  vous lui envoyer une lettre en AR  qui lui indique que a tel date toujours pas de paiement de votre salaire . Qu un contrat a été signer et qu elle doit respecter son engagement . Qui si a tel date toujours pas de paiement de votre salaire vous vous verrez dans l obligation de saisir les prud homme


----------



## Anaita (4 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup. 
D'accord, j'espère ne pas en arrivé la car ça présage pas de bonne chose pour la reprise après en décembre. Espérons que c'est juste un oubli. 
Merci de votre aide ! 
Je suis asstmat depuis 2 ans seulement...


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, vous pouvez faire votre bulletin de salaire. Je fais tout les mois mes bulletins de salaire que j'adresse par mail à mes employeurs en leur demandant de m'en remettre un exemplaire signé APRÈS VÉRIFICATION. N'oublions pas que c'est l'employeur qui est responsable de la rémunération et donc des bulletins de salaire. Comme je m'actualise chaque mois auprès de pôle emploi, j'adresse dès l'ouverture de la période d'actualisation mes bulletins de salaire sans problème. Si un de mes parents employeurs tarde à faire sa déclaration sur Pajemploi cela n'a donc  aucune  incidence.


----------



## Anaita (4 Septembre 2022)

D'accord, comme ça ne fait pas longtemps que je suis dans le métier, j'hésitais a faire cela... Je trouvais ça bizarre de me déclarer a pole emploi sans vraiment avoir eu la paye et la déclaration de Pajemploi.
Mais je pense que je vais faire cela si je n'ai pas de nouvelle d'ici peu. Je vais de nouveau essayé de prendre contacte une dernière fois.


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Un oubli, c'est possible,  sauf si on reçoit des messages d'alerte.
J'ai eu ce cas, je venais de commencer le contrat depuis 2 semaines et le confinement a commencé.
Comme je pressentais qu'elle n'avait aucune intention de me payer, je n'ai rien déclaré.
À votre place, je ne déclarerai pas un salaire non payé. 
Je commencerais par téléphoner à polemploi pour demander conseil. 
Au pire, si le salaire arrive, vous aurez un trop perçu à rembourser


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Catie, ton conseil serait bon si tu étais certaine que le salaire va arriver, vu que l'enfant n'est plus en accueil et qu'elle fait la sourde, je n'y crois pas


----------



## Anaita (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui le soucis il est la, je ne sais pas si le salaire arrivera par la suite... 
L'enfant sera gardé par une collègue à moi d'ici peu pour mon remplacement donc quoi qu'il arrive, j'aurai sûrement des nouvelles à un moment donné mais bon


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Je préfère tenir que courrir , et puis déclarer un salaire inexistant,  n'est ce pas une fausse déclaration ?


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Septembre 2022)

Oui. J'ai eu le cas une fois. Je suis en procédure aux prud'hommes pour un mois de salaire impayé et les indemnités. Cependant ce parent employeur a fait l'attestation pôle emploi (c'était en fin de contrat).  J'ai donc continué à m'actualiser en déclarant ce salaire qui,je ne savais pas encore, allait être impayé. Lors de ma déclaration d'impôts, ce salaire apparaissait donc dans mes revenus. J'ai demandé conseil à mon fils qui est inspecteur des finances publiques. Il m'a juste dit de ne pas déclarer ce revenu. Ce que j'ai fait. Il n'y a eu aucun problème avec ma déclaration de revenus. Si un jour je suis enfin payée de ce salaire, je l'ajouterai alors à la déclaration de revenus du moment.


----------



## Anaita (4 Septembre 2022)

D'accord, merci à toute. 
Je vais patienter encore un peu car j'ai encore du temps pour la déclaration de pole emploi... Et j'aviserais ! 
Ma collègue essaiera de les joindre pour voir si elle a une réponse elle de son côté. Vu qu'ils doivent commencer le cdd le 16 septembre..


----------



## kikine (4 Septembre 2022)

pour pôle emploi j'ai eu le cas, j'ai du rembourser auprès de pôle emploi un soi-disant trop perçu car je n'ai jamais perçu le salaire malgré le jugement, je n'avais pas déclaré le salaire non perçu


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Septembre 2022)

Comme je l'ai déclaré ce salaire non payé auprès de pôle emploi, il ne pourra pas m'être réclamé de trop perçu. Au contraire j'ai été moins indemnisée que je ne l'aurais dû pour ce mois avec salaire impayé. Par contre, je n'ai pas eu de rupture dans mes actualisations que j'aurai eu si j'avais attendu mon bulletin de salaire et mon paiement pour m'actualiser car je les attends encore et ce depuis novembre 2021.


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Tu préfères prendre le risque de ne jamais recevoir le moins perçu de polemploi, plutôt que d'avoir à rembourser si le salaire arrivait ? 
Comment leur faire comprendre après coup que ta déclaration était fausse puisque le salaire n'est pas arrivé ?


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Septembre 2022)

Pour pouvoir leur prouver quoi que ce soit il faut avoir une décision de justice à leur opposer. Hors je n'ai toujours pas de jugement des prud'hommes. Cela prendra des moins et depuis novembre dernier, j'attends toujours cette décision. De même pour Pajemploi possible leur prouver que ce parent employeur a touché indûment la cmg, et pour l'administratif fiscale pour le trop de crédit d'impôts versé à ce  parent employeur. Sans cette décision de justice, tout est bloqué.


----------



## Griselda (4 Septembre 2022)

Félicitations pour ton bébé.

Pour ce qui est de la déclaration et du paiement du salaire déjà ça dépend à quelle date habituellement ce PE le fait, éventuellement ce qu'il y a d'écrit au contrat.
Si habituellement c'est le 1er du mois, on est le 4 oui, j'insisterais. Mais si d'habitude ce n'est fait au'au 10 du mois tu peux patienter un peu avant d'ouvrir les hostilité du moins concernant le paiement.
Pour ce qui est de la déclaration PAJEmploi, sachant que c'est à faire au plus tard le 5 du mois ET que tu en as besoin pour tes ARE là je me permettrais de les appeler en leur précisant qu'il est VRAIMENT très IMPORTANT pour eux d'avoir fait cette déclaration avant le 5 car sinon ils devront attendre le 25 septembre et en attendant cela repoussera aussi le versement de leur CMG (c'est idiot) mais aussi que tu en as BESOIN au plus vite pour le complément de revenu que le POLEmploi te verse.

En vrai, tu peux déjà faire ton actualisation sur POLEmploi en mentionnant le salaire Brut estimé de cet employeur là aussi et tu enverras le BS dès que tu l'auras. En attendant le POLEmploi devrait surement te verser une partie de ton ARE.

Si pas de nouvelle de ce PE ni pour la déclaration ni pour le paiement d'ici quelques jours et ne te répondent pas non plus il faudra alors faire un courrier RAR de mise en demeure de régler la situation au plus vite en les avertissant dans ce courrier qu'à défaut tu enclencheras une procédure en référé au tribunal (gratuite et rapide) car un employeur doit verser le salaire à son salarié une fois par mois à date fixe mais aussi ne pas te fournir les documents tel que le BS qui t'empêche de percevoir ton ARE est un passible d'une amende, de dommage et intérêt...

Il faut commencer par expliquer pourquoi c'est important mais si pas de réaction oui il faudra sévir.
Peut être sont ils partis en vacances?
Ou bien n'ayant pas besoin de toi dans l’immédiat ils se permettent ce qu'ils ne feraient pas normalement?
J'espère que non...
Bon courage


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et bien çà continue encore un PE qui n'assume pas son rôle !!! perso j'ai une référente pôle emploi au poil elle voulait appeler mon PE pour ma démission qu'elle voulait faire passer en licenciement je n'avais pas voulu mais j'aurais dû bref ... si rien j'essaierais d'appeler pôle emploi aussi ... mais une LR AR au PE également et je me rends chez lui pour avoir ce bulletin donc en plus elle n'a pas fait la déclaration PAJEMPLOI ????


----------



## liline17 (4 Septembre 2022)

Pour moi, sans déclaration de salaire pajemploi,  on n'a pas à le déclarer à polemploi. Si elle régularise le mois prochain, il y aura double déclaration à ce moment là. 
Le mieux reste d'appeler polemploi


----------



## Anaita (4 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses.
Je viens tout juste d'avoir un sms bref en me disant qu'elle venait de faire la déclaration et que la petite allait bien.
Sans plus d'explications ^^ le principal c'est que ça était fait.
D'habitude elle fait la déclaration le 30 ou 1er du mois pour que je puisse être payer avant le 5.
Parfois ils sont en déplacement pour leurs travaille donc je peux comprendre que ça soit compliqué et un oubli peu arrivé, espérons juste que ça soit que ça et pas le début des soucis ^^


----------



## Merlu33 (4 Septembre 2022)

*pour moi, à ce jour, pas de salaire âpres préavis,* j ai reçu tous les papiers , bulletin de salaire , attestation employer, etc mais *pas de salaire a l horizon.*
mardi dernier, le dernier jour d accueille , j ai remis le petit cadeau au petit comme d habitude  lors d un départ.definitif... j'entend le PE qui chuchote à l oreille de son enfant " nous revendrons jeudi donner le cadeau de nounou""  
il faut dire que j ai du réclamer mon salaire un des ces mois nous etions le 7 du mois et le PE m a rependu qu elle avait oublier...
a suivre...


----------



## Capri95 (4 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Comment peut t'on oublier de payer son salarié ! 
Vous devriez peut-être aussi oublié d'accueillir leur enfant ( je voudrais bien voir leurs têtes)
C'est une honte.. et cela devient de plus en plus récurant, certain PE se croient tout permis..
De plus ils en profitent sachant que vous n'aurez pas l'enfant et qu'ils ne vous verrons pas pendant un bout de temps.
" Loin des yeux, loin du portefeuille "


----------



## liline17 (5 Septembre 2022)

Cela donne l'impression qu'elle vous en veut que vous ayez pris un congé de maternité. 
Si elle vous embête encore, il faudrait lui demander si elle a renoncé au sien.
Certains PE trouvent normal de profiter de leur droit, mais inacceptable que leur employée fasse pareil. 
Une de mes PE, un jour m'a expliqué qu'elle faisait tout pour se faire licencier.
Quand elle a réussi, elle a changé de comportement, je l'ai poussé à me licencier en lui disant que je faisait comme elle.
Dès le départ, c'était tellement compliqué que j'ai failli ne pas signer le contrat,  lors du RDV de signature et comme ça s'est empiré, ce n'était plus possible


----------

